# iBall Slide Q9703 launched for Rs 15,999



## Empirial (May 20, 2013)

Indian smartphone vendor iBall today launched the latest tablet in its Performance Series called the Slide Q9703. The 9.7-inch quad-core tablet is available at retail stores and e-commerce sites for Rs 15,999.

Talking of specifications, the Slide Q9703 sports a 9.7-inch Retina Panel with QXGA HD (2048×1536 pixels) display and supports 4K Ultra HD (4096×2160 pixels) videos. The tablet is powered by a 1.2GHz quad-core processor, Octa logic GPU and includes features like 2GB of RAM, 5-megapixel rear camera, 2-megapixel camera at the front, 16GB of storage that can be expanded to up to 32GB using a microSD card and a massive 8,000mAh battery.

Connectivity wise, the tablet has built-in Wi-Fi and supports 3G via a USB dongle and on the software front; the tablet runs on Android 4.1 Jelly Bean.

Source : iBall Slide Q9703 launched for Rs 15,999, features a 9.7-inch display, 4K Ultra HD video support, quad-core processor and runs on Android Jelly Bean | News & Video Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2013)

wow configuration is rocking ...lets see the performance


----------



## theterminator (May 20, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Indian smartphone vendor iBall today launched the latest tablet in its Performance Series called the Slide Q9703. The 9.7-inch quad-core tablet is available at retail stores and e-commerce sites for Rs 15,999.
> 
> Talking of specifications, the Slide Q9703 sports a 9.7-inch Retina Panel with QXGA HD (2048×1536 pixels) display and *supports 4K Ultra HD (4096×2160 pixels) videos*. The tablet is powered by a 1.2GHz quad-core processor, Octa logic GPU and includes features like 2GB of RAM, 5-megapixel rear camera, 2-megapixel camera at the front, 16GB of storage that can be expanded to up to 32GB using a microSD card and a massive 8,000mAh battery.
> 
> Connectivity wise, the tablet has built-in Wi-Fi and supports 3G via a USB dongle and on the software front; the tablet runs on Android 4.1 Jelly Bean.



Its like they have built a Truck when a car would suffice.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2013)

If it is MT6589, then the tablet is doomed..
Remember how it struggled for MMX A116 during Nenamark ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> If it is MT6589, then the tablet is doomed..
> Remember how it struggled for MMX A116 during Nenamark ?



it says octa logic gpu so definitely it is not 6589. it has SGX544 (single core). it can be using the Mali-600 series GPU. For now only samsung announced a soc lineup using Mali-600x series GPU but surely other vendors are not too far behind. maybe the soc is designed by Rockchip or Allwinner. They are major chip designers of China.


----------



## quagmire (May 20, 2013)

sam said:


> it says octa logic gpu so definitely it is not 6589. it has SGX544 (single core). it can be using the Mali-600 series GPU. For now only samsung announced a soc lineup using Mali-600x series GPU but surely other vendors are not too far behind. maybe the soc is designed by Rockchip or Allwinner. They are major chip designers of China.



Mali 6XX is the same GPU on N10 right?  (Also how do they stack up against SGX544 and Adreno 320?) 

BTW the is the processor arch. A9 or A7?


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 20, 2013)

Zync has to reduce prices of its Quad series Tablet...to compete.

At least:   iBall  >> Zync  ;Functionally,Performance wise and overall Business.


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Mali 6XX is the same GPU on N10 right?  (Also how do they stack up against SGX544 and Adreno 320?)



yup. T604. and T6-series has multiple GPUs and most of these can be scaled from 1 all the way to 8 cores. read modular. for now i won't comment on performance. anandtech had reviewed N10 but i have forgotten the result and too lazy to open and check  



quagmire said:


> BTW the is the processor arch. A9 or A7?



this is something we'll have to wait for. looking at the low clockspeed, it is most likely to be Cortex A7. but my biggest doubt remains same. is the information about the GPU correct. you never know. the info comes from a desi brand who may take SP as cores (which is true in some sense). but even if it is 8-core GPU, it is more likely to be Mali-450 MP8 rather than Mali-T6xx series. Mali-450 can be scaled to 8-cores just like most Mali-T6 series.


----------



## rajnusker (May 21, 2013)

Let's see how badly this one fails.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (May 21, 2013)

Phone looks good but i am not quite sure how it will perform..Guess will have to wait for some reviews


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 21, 2013)

^^It's not a phone,but a Tablet-PC only mate.




sam said:


> .....
> this is something we'll have to wait for. looking at the low clockspeed, it is most likely to be Cortex A7. but my biggest doubt remains same. is the information about the GPU correct. you never know. the info comes from a desi brand who may take SP as cores (which is true in some sense). but even if it is 8-core GPU, it is more likely to be Mali-450 MP8 rather than Mali-T6xx series. Mali-450 can be scaled to 8-cores just like most Mali-T6 series.



Sam, as according to iBall's site the GPU is a  *Power VR SGX544MP2* GPU based on ARM Cortex A7 CPUs.It's the *Allwinner A31 QUAD CORE* chipset.
Friend some enlightment from you: Is the Allwinner A31 chipset not a very good performer? Regarding the GPU,is it comparable to the Mali-400/450 or Mali-T6 series of GPU,or is it less powerful? Just wanting to know the facts...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 21, 2013)

In how many months  will this fail?


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Sam, as according to iBall's site the GPU is a  *Power VR SGX544MP2* GPU based on ARM Cortex A7 CPUs.It's the *Allwinner A31 QUAD CORE* chipset.



so basically i was bang on target. SGX544 has 8 SIMD engines which iBall referred as cores. and using Cortex A7 to reduce power consumption as well as die size (cheaper SOCs). 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/qMKkm0A.png





kg11sgbg said:


> Friend some enlightment from you: Is the Allwinner A31 chipset not a very good performer? Regarding the GPU,is it comparable to the Mali-400/450 or Mali-T6 series of GPU,or is it less powerful? Just wanting to know the facts...



A31 chipset is fast but look at what it been given to power. a tablet with QXGA resolution. remember Micromax Canvas HD? quad A7 + SGX544 (single core) struggled with HD resolution. now add 2 GPU cores but make the resolution 3 times high. what you get? disaster. i already have the charts of Nexus 10 & various SGX544 based mobiles and tabs open in my browser but i won't go deep into these numbers mangling things.

iPad 4 (or just call it iPad retina) has same resolution but a processor that puts Qualcomm's krait to shame and a GPU that simply murders Nexus 10. THIS is what you need to power a tab with these kind of ridiculous screen resolution. not some slow Cortex A7 & SGX544 MP2. iOS is refined so naturally performance will be higher than Android (known fact) with same processor. so Android needs even better hardware to take care of QXGA resolution. Lets wait for some performance numbers. but i can already predict the outcome. and there won't be many (or if any) who will sell out 15k for a desi tablet.

*PS:* AFAIK, Android games doesn't support these kind of high resolution because filling up so much pixels with data will close the mobile game business. In fact Android SDK doesn't support resolution these high. so games will run easily because games will be running at say HD resolution stretched to fit the entire screen but throw in 3DMark and it'll show the downside.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 21, 2013)

^^Thank you very much friend.
A real eye opener for learners like me.
Infact specs. could be so DECEPTIVE as looks...
Thanks Friend once again.


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^Thank you very much friend.
> A real eye opener for learners like me.
> Infact specs. could be so DECEPTIVE as looks...
> Thanks Friend once again.



you are welcomed 

just i am not sure about the maximum resolution supported by Android SDK officially. doesn't matter i guess.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 21, 2013)

^^A little off-the topic query(seeking permission for this single one): Suppose I want to purchase the Zync Quad 8 Tablet.As according to specs. *ZYNC QUAD 8*,will that be stable?
Or the Wammy Magnus 10.1 Quad Core Tablet.Here also the specs given: *WAMMY Magnus 10.1*
I mean will the resolution(1024x768) or (1280x800) tax the processor + GPU?
Or is it a so-so buy?

Supposedly I go for Indian Brands(with *rebranded Chinese* Models).


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^A little off-the topic query(seeking permission for this single one): Suppose I want to purchase the Zync Quad 8 Tablet.As according to specs. *ZYNC QUAD 8*,will that be stable?
> I mean will the resolution(1024x768) tax the processor + GPU?
> Or is it a so-so buy?



the spec is really close to Nexus 7. GPU (Mali400 MP4) should outperform the ULP Gefore in Nexus7 and processor performance too should be better but overall, paying that 3k will be a wise decision. or wait for Nexus 7 refresh to appear. will force another pricecut on the current gen Nexus, hopefully.


----------

